# Razorwing into Mk II Night Wing



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So in an attempt to get the creative juices flowing I decided to tinker with gimp and see if I could get the new Razorwing to look similar to a Nightwing.









Here is the new Razorwing.









Here is the Night wing.

I have done 2 separate versions, one without sweepwings and one with, as you can tell, the one with the sweepwings will be the hardest to pull off.









MkII V1









MkII V2

The V2 would require a lot more work done to it with plasticard then the V1, all the V1 has done it the removal of all the things that make it DE like and adding a few bits of GS to fill in the holes. Questions comments or ideas?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Both versions would look badass, still need to figure out the whole plasticard thing here.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This will be challenging, unfortunately I have little advice I can add. I am more of a clunky mechanicus/chaos engine builder. The sweeping lines of these would be far beyond me. I look forward to studying your method however. On initial observation my impression is that V1 would be easier to pull off.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

V1 is simply smoothing out a lot of the lines, here ina bit I will do a super impose to show what was removed to make it go from Dark Eldar to Eldar.


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

So amusing, I've just done this, pretty much.

Mine is becoming a hellblade, though it works perfectly as a night wing. I dunno if I'd bother with the moveable wings.

I can take a pic tonight.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

V2 does not look right, too much of what makes the razorwing look good has been lost and the wing curve shape does not flow like in the night wing, also the night wing span is wider when closed than V2 is open and has a fluid curve at the rear of the wing,that makes the clsed wing look like 1 peice but then bam it splits.

V1 looks like eldar but lacks the split wings, but i prefer the overall look of the craft at this point. a version three would be v1 but with plasticard wings that replace the current ones and have a larger span and the full cresent curve .


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

BTW i have added http://djinn24.com/ to my links page on bits and kits


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks man, I will make sure to add you to the sites associates and stuff .

Edit: I personally like Version 1 for several reasons. I think sweep wings are meh, even in real life. Also it would be a TON easier to do, though I would like to possibly extend the wings out a bit more.


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Work was a bit of a tard today, and I left the model there.

Shall pop in tomorrow and get a photo.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Definitely do-able...not quite sure why your showing the top of the Razorwing and the bottom of the Nightwing...that's like comparing apples with oranges. :laugh:

As the Nightwing is a swing-wing aircraft and not a fixed wing you will need to work out how your going to make the internal mech, (unlesss your not interested in doing that). Two intelocking quarter circle gears should do it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because it was all I could find was a straight on bottom view, I just needed the outline.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahh, gotya...thought you already had the Nightwing and were trying a conversion because you can.  Gonna do the swingy wingy bit?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope, to much hassle and there is no real need.










I am still removing some of the dark eldar items from it and I will be adding the Bright Lance and Suri Cannons soon as well. So far so good.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

*cringes at the idea of modding the beautiful BAT JET.  lol cant wait to see how you make it look good dude


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

But I mean, at least it's Djinn violating the bat jet. hahaha!

edit: that doesn't sound quite right


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

awesome so far ,have some rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Filled in a few more holes, added the dual Shuri Cannons, have the bright lances waiting to go in. The main conversions are now done and the weapons have been added.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

forgive me for saying it but this looks like a relatively straight forward conversion, that most Eldar players could do without much trouble? or am i missing the finer points of it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well it was pretty easy, big thing was making sure everything was the same on both sides and getting the cannons to mount properly.

Just a lot of hacking, trimming, and sanding.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool bud! Simple, straight forward, and effective. Great job!


----------

